# Hello, new here ! Rerider doing dressage again!



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Welcome! This is a really nice forum. Hope you continue to enjoy your dressage journey.


----------



## Chchchchange (Jul 24, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome! I enjoy hearing stories of others' journeys back into riding. And of horses expanding their horizons. 

PS - We love pictures.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*WELCOME to the Forum...*

This is a nice forum made that way by our members and hard-work from the mod team...
I look forward to reading of your adventures as you advance your training and riding with your horse.
🐴...


----------



## Chchchchange (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi again! I have been busy because I ended up finding the right horse to buy and I ended my lease. I'm over the moon with my new boy who is a 14 year old TBxPercheron. He ha been sitting for 2 years but he is a dream -so bringing him back to work slowly.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*Congratulations!!*

Welcome to horse ownership....
🐴...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow! He's a looker!


----------

